# www.giga-reifen.de erhöht die Preise wie auf einem orientalischen Basar



## Cnecky (26 Oktober 2011)

Liebe Mitglieder,

sehr interessiert verfolge ich, was Menschen so alles im Internet passiert. Desweiteren habe ich auch Erfahrungen mit Telefon-Abzocke/Inkassobriefen etc., bei denen oft gerade ältere Menschen das Ziel sind. Es beschäftigt mich sehr und ruft Entsetzen hervor.

Als regelmässiger Onlineshopper habe ich jetzt folgende unfassbare Erfahrung gemacht:

Für unseren Zweitwagen habe ich über Idealo am 07.10 noch günstige Winterreifen gefunden. Den Conti TS800 165 60 R14 für € 72,60, insgesamt € 290,40. Zahlung ging nur per Vorkasse, da der Shop zur Delticom AG gehört, hatte ich keine Bedenken.

Es Kam: "Vielen Dank für Ihre Zahlung zu RD 1218xxx , deren Eingang wir Ihnen hiermit bestätigen.
Wir haben die Bestellung an unser Lager weitergeleitet, so dass die Ware so schnell wie möglich an Sie ausgeliefert werden kann".

11 Tage nach Bestellung: "Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Auftrag RD 1218xxx
vom 07.10.2011 storniert werden musste, da wir Ihnen bedauerlicherweise keine verfügbare Alternative auf Ihre Bestellung anbieten können".

Der Reifen war aber online noch bestellbar, wie jeden Tag, kostete jetzt aber € 94,20.
Für Beweiszwecke habe ich das gemacht, als Antwort kam:

"Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückemldung.
Da die neu bestellten Reifen teurer sind als  die stornierten, bitten wir Sie höflichst den Differenzbetrag von 86.40 EUR zu überweisen. Umgehend nach Zahlungseingnag versenden wir die Reifen".

Natürlich habe ich kein Geld mehr überwiesen. Der Hammer ist aber, dass der Reifen fast täglich teurer wird. Jetzt solle ich doch noch € 238,80 überweisen, der Reifen kostet jetzt € 132,30.

Für mich ist das unfassbar. Laut AGB kommt der Vertrag erst Zustande, wenn die Reifen geliefert sind. Ist das denn rechtens?

Und selbst wenn, der Winter kommt, ich habe keine Reifen. Am 07.10. hätte ich den gleichen Reifen bei einigen Shops zu minimal höheren Preisen bekommen. Jetzt aber nicht mehr.
Muss ich fünfmal einen Reifen bestellen, in der Hoffnung, dass mir ein Händler den Reifen liefert?

Die Reifen waren und sind bisher jeden Tag liefer- und bestellbar. Ist es legal, fast jeden Tag vom Käufer einen höheren Preis zu verlangen?
Ich habe Lust, das erste Mal meine Rechtschutz zu nutzen.

VG Cnecky


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Cnecky schrieb:


> ... Es Kam: "Vielen Dank für Ihre Zahlung zu RD 1218xxx , deren Eingang wir Ihnen hiermit bestätigen.
> Wir haben die Bestellung an unser Lager weitergeleitet, so dass die Ware so schnell wie möglich an Sie ausgeliefert werden kann".


Das würde ich für eine Auftragsbestätigung halten sodaß ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist


Cnecky schrieb:


> ...Ich habe Lust, das erste Mal meine Rechtschutz zu nutzen.


Guter Plan! Warum sollst Du Dich plagen wenn ein RS besteht?


----------



## Cnecky (26 Oktober 2011)

Was soll ich mit den Links? Nun ja, vielleicht kommt auch noch eine hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2011)

Die Links sind meine Signatur und haben mit Deinem Fall nichts zu tun.
Und falls Du eine persönliche Rechtsberatung erwartest - die dürfen wir nicht leisten.
Die Sache ist relativ klar, es besteht ein Vertrag und Dein Vertragspartner will nicht erfüllen.
Also mußt Du eben massiv werden. Und wenn man einen Rechtschutz hat ist das die sicherere und wirkungsvollere Alternative.
Denn zum Durchfechten eines solchen Anspruchs brauchst Du genaueres juristisches Wissen um Dich nicht selber durch eine falsche Äußerung ins Aus zu schießen. Spätestens vor Gericht kommst Du ohne Anwalt sowieso nicht weiter.
Und so wie sich die Firma anstellt ist die nicht gewillt freiwillig die Reifen zu liefern, bzw. die Preisdifferenz zu einem anderen Händler zu übernehmen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Oktober 2011)

Cnecky schrieb:


> über Idealo günstige Winterreifen gefunden
> per Vorkasse
> giga-reifen.de - der Shop zur Delticom AG gehört





Cnecky schrieb:


> Es Kam:
> 
> 
> > Vielen Dank für Ihre Zahlung zu RD 1218xxx , deren Eingang wir Ihnen hiermit bestätigen.
> ...





Cnecky schrieb:


> Laut AGB kommt der Vertrag erst Zustande, wenn die Reifen geliefert sind. Ist das denn rechtens?


Wohl kaum, zumindest ist das womöglich irreführend und deshalb nicht bindend! Der Vertragsschluss ging mit der verbindlichen Bestellung, der Vorabzahlung und der Bestellbestätigung einher. Ware muss so verkauft werden, wie sie beworben wird. Wenn in einem Laden der falsche, zu niedrige Preis an einer Ware hängt, habe ich noch immer diese Ware zu dem ausgewiesenen Preis bekommen. Wenn der Händler Ware zum Minipreis anbietet und dann aber den Preis nicht halten kann, ist das sein Problem. Alles andere wäre wettbewerbsverzerrend.

*Warum lässt du dir das Geld wegen des Stornos nicht zurück überweisen?* Du bist Schnäppchenjäger, pass auf wegen deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung, denn der Gang zum Anwalt kostet dich womöglich die rd. 100 € Selbstbeteiligung. Nun könntest du zwar auf Erfüllung klagen, aber ob das letztlich was für dich bringt, sei mal dahin gestellt sein.

_@ all, bei Onlinegeschäften hat der Kunde doch ein 14tägiges Widerrufsrecht, ohne Benennung von Gründen. Gibt es so was eigentlich auch für den Händler?_


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...._@ all, bei Onlinegeschäften hat der Kunde doch ein 14tägiges Widerrufsrecht, ohne Benennung von Gründen. Gibt es so was eigentlich auch für den Händler?_


Nein


----------

